# Software Updates



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Just wondering how often Amazon has updated Kindle software in the  because I am hoping they going to do some updating to the Fire software.  Will I expect to wait till the cows come home or do they update relatively often. Of course the Fire is a different animal from the plain reader so history may not be relevant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No schedule. . . . .it happens when it happens but, rest assured, you'll hear it here if one comes out!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No schedule. . . . .it happens when it happens but, rest assured, you'll hear it here if one comes out!


So it could be soon or when the cows come home


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

n4uau said:


> So it could be soon or when the cows come home


Or...it could happen every couple of weeks  So far, there have been 2 software updates for the Fire since it came out 2 weeks ago. I don't think that Amazon will keep that schedule forever, but I am confident that they will keep improving the Fire with software updates on a fairly regular basis.

Shari


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Long answer:  As the Fire is Amazon's new player in an existing competitive market, and they're obviously going head-to-head with B&N, I would expect near term upgrades to the Fire to happen relatively quickly compare to the eInk devices.  With the eInk Kindles, they were at the head of the pack at the time eReaders started booming, and well ahead of B&N for some time, so they didn't need to fiddle with the device much.  With the Fire, they want to secure their position, so my opinion is that they'll be more reactive to customer issues for awhile.  My .02 worth.  

Short answer:  we don't know.  



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI, here's a link to the latest update 6.2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6land_software?nodeId=200790620

You can side load it if you want, but if you just do a sync and then put the thing to sleep it will most likely update on its own. Did for me.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Long answer: As the Fire is Amazon's new player in an existing competitive market, and they're obviously going head-to-head with B&N, I would expect near term upgrades to the Fire to happen relatively quickly compare to the eInk devices. With the eInk Kindles, they were at the head of the pack at the time eReaders started booming, and well ahead of B&N for some time, so they didn't need to fiddle with the device much. With the Fire, they want to secure their position, so my opinion is that they'll be more reactive to customer issues for awhile. My .02 worth.
> Short answer: we don't know.  Betsy


AND lo and behold Amazon answered my question, sort of, with 6.2 today only a week after release. I am impressed that it did it all on its own in the middle of the night when Fire, the wife and I were all sleeping.

I might add that the more I use Fire the more I like it. Apple is going to have to hustle now as both iPad and Fire are media consumption devices and having watched several of the 'free to Prime members' streaming videos, read a couple of books, checked emails, the weather, NYT, played a game or two etc I am wondering why I want an iPad.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Long answer: As the Fire is Amazon's new player in an existing competitive market, and they're obviously going head-to-head with B&N, I would expect near term upgrades to the Fire to happen relatively quickly compare to the eInk devices. With the eInk Kindles, they were at the head of the pack at the time eReaders started booming, and well ahead of B&N for some time, so they didn't need to fiddle with the device much. With the Fire, they want to secure their position, so my opinion is that they'll be more reactive to customer issues for awhile. My .02 worth.
> 
> Short answer: we don't know.
> 
> ...


Yo Betsy. Have you considered running for President? Your analytical skills and logic are excellent!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> Yo Betsy. Have you considered running for President? Your analytical skills and logic are excellent!


LOL, I was right there with you until I read her last bit: "Short answer: we don't know."

1. I've never heard a "short answer" from a president. and,
2. I've never heard a president say "we don't know"....at least not with those exact words.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never been afraid to say "I don't know."

Good thing, as there's a universe of stuff I don't know.


(and I don't need my checkered past to be on the nightly news....)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (and I don't need my checkered past to be on the nightly news....)
> 
> Betsy


She means her checkered _cape_. . . .see her avatar?


----------

